

Do you hate Apple news? - cesare
http://www.engadget.com/2010/01/30/do-you-hate-apple-news/

======
brk
I don't hate Apple news. Or Google news. Or CrunchJooJooPad news.

What I hate is that every 2 bit blogger posts derivatives of the same piece of
news. Many times this news snippet is devoid of solid facts or hard evidence,
which of course causes all the armchair pundits and fanboys to begin
speculating on why this news is the best/worst/biggest/whateverest
announcement and how it will change life as we know it.

Layer on top of that the general karma and attention whoring that is so
predominant these days, and the tiniest fart is echoed and amplified to all
ends of the blog-o-sphere (another annoying term).

I've though about writing a HN-style site where similar stories would all get
grouped and rolled up into common topics, with a new-submission throttle (had
5 iPad stories in the last hour? You'll have to wait 45 minutes to submit the
next one).

~~~
robotron
Agreed, it's really the repetition that is somewhat annoying. Announce/launch
days can be doubly annoying. The truth is, there's only so much to their
products - especially the 'locked down' ones - that we don't really need THAT
much information, speculation and punditry.

